# Stainless Steel Wire



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a good online source where I can buy some heavy gauge 319 stainless steel wire? I'm finding lighter gauge and 1/8 in rod but nothing in between. Looking for something heavy duty but not 1/8 in heavy duty to make a hook-like device out of. Thanks in advance.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Check with a local welding shop or tower builder. They could probably acquire exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I'm actually in the military and stationed overseas which is why I am looking for an online source. I appreciate your input though and I'll look into that when I move back to the states.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wishn-Fishn (3/10/2009)*Thanks for the response. I'm actually in the military and stationed overseas which is why I am looking for an online source. I appreciate your input though and I'll look into that when I move back to the states.


Hell for a brother in arms..I have brass rods (braising rods) without the flux. About a foot or so long, be glad to send you a couple. FREE of course.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

There are several good deals on stainless TIG wire on Ebay!:usaflag


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

Tunaman,

Thanks for the offer brother. Remind me to buy you a beer when I move back to Hurlburt this fall. I hadn't even thought of using TIG wire so I'll give that a try. E-bay has always been good to me and most people are willing to ship overseas to the APO box. Thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What size do you need??? What lengths?? I have SS at work for the TIG, can check on Monday to see what the grade is. Where are you at now?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

319? thats kinda an oddball ain't it?


----------



## jlldhd (Mar 17, 2009)

If you want to import the products, please go to our website www.meshbiz.net and select your products. Also we can supply the products according your enquiry.

Our products: wire, stainless steel wire,wire mesh, insect screen, nail, and other wire mesh products such as shopping cart 

When you has any problem in our websit, please contact me [email protected]and help me better service to you.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wishn-Fishn (3/11/2009)*Tunaman,
> 
> Thanks for the offer brother. Remind me to buy you a beer when I move back to Hurlburt this fall. I hadn't even thought of using TIG wire so I'll give that a try. E-bay has always been good to me and most people are willing to ship overseas to the APO box. Thanks everyone for the replies.


A free beer:banghead:banghead I live 250 miles north...I'll tell you what...Just bring you're ass home in one piece.:letsdrink


----------

